# Application privée



## Gano (3 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,


J'ai un client à qui on voudrait proposer d'offrir à leur salariés un Ipod touch avec une application déjà pré-installé.

Est ce que c'est possible sans passer par la case appstore et validation d'Apple ?

Il s'agirait bien sûr d'une application privée destinée uniquement aux salariés d'une entreprise (environ 500 personnes)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## kisco (26 Avril 2010)

Salut,

ceci est possible, il faut être une entreprise d'au moins 500 personnes apparemment.
Toutes les infos chez Apple:

http://developer.apple.com/programs/iphone/enterprise/


----------



## Gano (27 Avril 2010)

Merci Beaucoup Kisco,

Je commençais à me dire qu'aucun développeur ne fréquentait ce forum ;-)

Effectivement c'est possible sous certaine condition.... et le nouveau OS 4 va faciliter les choses.

Merci encore.


----------

